# TCR tmobile or TCR advance 1



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

What is the difference, look like the same frame, just built up with different bars and wheels.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I think that is pretty much the difference.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Yes and no. Just remember there are non TCR Advanced frames that are painted in T Moblie colors like the one I own. If it has the bend in the seat tube then it is the Advanced frame but if not it is a TCR.


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

No, I think he's talking about the 2008 TCR Advanced Team, in the current T Mobile colours (white, carbon with a thin magenta line) as opposed to the 2008 TCR Advanced 1 (silver, white and carbon). They are pretty much the same except for paint, wheels and bars/stem.


----------



## jupiterrn (Sep 22, 2006)

Yeah thats true, I guess it always depends on the year model. Unfortunately, i didn't see them making the Advanced in XL anymore so I don't have to worry about depleting my bank account on an upgrade.


----------



## footballcat (Jul 8, 2004)

yeah im talking the tcr advance 

im thinking tcr advanced 1, but wondering if there is a frame difference

very sexy bike


----------

